# Forum software



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi,

I am using PHPbb2 on my site for a forum and wondered which forum software you guy thought the best and most easily adaptable. I am a little worried as i have heard there are security issues with PHPbb2.

Rodney what forum software did you use for T-shirt forums?

Thanks


----------



## sarafina (Jul 27, 2005)

This forum uses vbulletin. Very good forum software but its not free.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If I was installing a forum these days, I would pick vbulletin with no question. 

I used to use phpbb, but I found that it wasn't as supported as vbulletin and it seemed to be more of a target to hackers.

vbulletin isn't free, so sometimes it doesn't "feel" like the right choice for a site where the forum isn't the focus (I mean, if you are selling t-shirts, do you really need a forum?), but the money spent on it is well worth it if you decide to go that route.


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Rodney said:


> (I mean, if you are selling t-shirts, do you really need a forum?), but the money spent on it is well worth it if you decide to go that route.


Thanks for the info. I am trying to build a sport resource site - game, quiz, forum around my t-shirts as they are specifically related to a sport. The idea beind hopefully that I can pick more keywords than purely t-shirt related and hopefully people will keep coming back and maybe buy a t-shirt while they are there


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TROskell said:


> Thanks for the info. I am trying to build a sport resource site - game, quiz, forum around my t-shirts as they are specifically related to a sport. The idea beind hopefully that I can pick more keywords than purely t-shirt related and hopefully people will keep coming back and maybe buy a t-shirt while they are there


Interesting. Nice way to think outside the "marketing" box


----------

